# How to PCT?



## WildHorse (Nov 16, 2015)

How to pct with arimidex, hcg, clomid, nolvadex all together for best results?


----------



## WildHorse (Nov 16, 2015)

Not a single soul out there to help me pct on my first ever cycle? I'm going to 600mg of test cyp and 400mg deca on a 12 week trip to paradise!


----------



## WildHorse (Nov 16, 2015)

Some help, advice, incentive, explanation?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2015)

Dude you waited an hour and 10min.....

Ppl have lives outside of the forum. How about you should have an idea of what a pct should look like and what compounds are needed before doing a cycle? An example would be adex is not a pct drug. That's basic info.


----------



## WildHorse (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok, I get it, I'm a little inpatient, sorry but there was a hundred views, anyways, I'm here to learn and understand!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Dude you waited an hour and 10min.....
> 
> Ppl have lives outside of the forum. How about you should have an idea of what a pct should look like and what compounds are needed before doing a cycle? An example would be adex is not a pct drug. That's basic info.



Neither is HCG.

Clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 20/20/10/10/10/10


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Dude you waited an hour and 10min.....
> 
> Ppl have lives outside of the forum. How about you should have an idea of what a pct should look like and what compounds are needed before doing a cycle? An example would be adex is not a pct drug. That's basic info.





WildHorse said:


> Ok, I get it, I'm a little inpatient, sorry but there was a hundred views, anyways, I'm here to learn and understand!



you can always search, tons of old threads going back a few years.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 17, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> you can always search, tons of old threads going back a few years.



Isn't there even a sticky on this??? 

As to the OP, I suggest reading, then coming up with a plan (based on what other chemicals you are planning on taking for the cycle), posting it here, then accept critiques.  But, I'm assuming you have already started on the gear/finished your last pin and realized you didn't know what you didn't know... and hopefully you learned a lesson from that.  Plus, taking the nolva/chlomid is one thing, but knowing if you did it right is another... and that takes blood work.  But in order for the blood work to be effective at telling you how your PCT went, you'd need a pre-cycle test as well.  And to make sure you know your gear is working, you'd need at least one "on-cycle" test.  My guess is none of that was done, so take a shot in the dark and hope for the best.


----------



## Milo (Nov 17, 2015)

Tamoxifen 40/40/20/20
Clomid 50/50/50/50

No HCG.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 17, 2015)

WTF is a PCT!?!?!?!


JK, but really WTF is a PCT 


.....and Yes This!
Clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 20/20/10/10/10/10


----------



## WildHorse (Nov 18, 2015)

Fortunately I don't run around that wild and I hate the dark! I do have all the gear on hand also the pct I wasn't planning on blood work( I do have health insurance)


----------



## WildHorse (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 28, 2015)

Example of PCT for a standard 10/12 weeks AAS cycle
Weeks 1-2 : Nolvadex @ 40mg/day
Weeks 3-5 : Nolvadex @ 20mg/day
Weeks 1-4 : Aromasin @ 25mg/day
from basskiller online


----------

